# front snow blade for NAA that works off the 3 pt. hitch for raise and lower



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

I once saw an advertisement from a guy on Craig's List, years ago now.

He was selling a snow plow. It was a frame that ran under the tractor, hooked to the 3 pt. hitch. The other end of the frame stuck out from under the tractor. And the snow blade
Attached to it there. There may have been a Pivot-Point on the underside of the tractor.

I thought it was an inventive implement. I didn't need anything like that then. Now, I'm thinking it would be a great implement to install on my NAA this winter.

Problem is , not matter how many different ways I describe it on the Internet, I get information for everything except what I want.

Are any of the Members Familiar with this. If so Please supply what information you can.

Thanks Everyone!!!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hit the interwebs wíth "Dearborn snow plow".


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Here's what it got for me:



Dearborn snow plow - Google Search


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Hit the interwebs wíth "Dearborn snow plow".





Joe.S.AK said:


> Here's what it got for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Dearborn snow plow - Google Search


I went to the site and YES those are what I am looking for. Now, the next question is are they still in business ? I want to get one for my NAA, they appear to be simple enough even for me to work with, and without so many parts to be breaking all the time.

Thank You, both for you Answers.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not know, but you could start by putting "Want to buy" ads in all forums you can find.

More types and models:


NTC Manual Library



It should not be that difficult to make one yourself, or have it made.

Here in Sweden, a type with a single beam under the tractor was common. It is very easy to make yourself. It can not be impossible to find a used blade to put on it.

Here is an example. The cable ends are attached to the front axle, a bit apart so they hold the beam sideways. You can have a frame that you bolt on to the front. The cables are attached to the frame, and the frame holds the beam sideways. Some say that chains are better than cables:








Blinto - Snöblad Vreten - Vreten 200


Auktion säljes köp Snöblad Vreten - Vreten 200




www.blinto.se


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Hacke said:


> I do not know, but you could start by putting "Want to buy" ads in all forums you can find.
> 
> More types and models:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the additional Information and pictures. Maybe I am a bit Daff or having a Senior Moment, but I didn't figure out the how it attaches to the rear and what holds it under the tractor.
I saw the Pulleys but did se how they attached to the tractor.

You are 100% correct, I would have better luck by placing WTB on my Post.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The pulleys are "fixed" to the beam. The lifting force from the 3-point lift (only two points used) goes through one set of blocks at the rear, along the beam and through the other set of blocks in the front, then the cable ends are fixed to the tractor. 

You attach the rear end of the beam to the tractor's tow bar, or hitch. The rear ends of the cables attaches to the 3-point lower lift links, and the front ends to the front axle (or a frame on the front support).

When you raise the 3-point lower lift links, the front of the beam (and the blade) will lift and be supported by the cables. So, the beam hangs in the cables and the tow bar (or hitch).

When you plow, the blade is lowered by lowering the 3-point lift. The pushing force comes from the tow bar (hitch). This gives better traction for the rear wheels, compared to a front mounted blade.

It only takes a minute to put it on or off the tractor.

Here is a type of rear end for hitch hook:


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank You Very Much!!! Now I'm getting the Idea. So the rear of the beam is supported by the Hitch or tow bar and the front of the bar is supported by the front axle.
I'm assuming one end of the cables are run over 2 pulleys bolt or pin mounted to the beam and the front pulleys are bolt or pin mounted to the front axel and then the to the blade.
Is that close?

You know we Americans always do things the hard way, so we have trouble with Basic Common Sense.

I appreciate your Help and Patience with me. 
I'm old and just started with tractors about 10 yr. ago. Though that is deceiving since the two tractors I have had have been Money Pits and seldom run. Fix one thing and something else would go bad, over and over. So, I've gotten very little use from them.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It differs a bit how you solve the placement of the front pulleys. If the cables can run freely under the tractor, without rubbing against something, you can put the pulleys on the tractor and fix the cable ends to the beam. Here is how it would be with the pulleys on the beam:









It is hard to find a good picture or video describing the wonder. Here is one (front pulleys on the tractor). A true budget build with a wooden beam, even the blade is made of wood!
It is really not a bad idea, because you can change and adjust easily, before you buy more expensive material to make the final version.

With shorter cables, the beam can be lifted higher.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

Thank You !! Very good Diagram and a great video. I am surprised wood would be strong enough, but obviously it is. I would have pictured it splintering all over.

The diagram does make it look fairly easy to build. My intended tractor is a Ford NAA and the hydraulic plumbing runs under the transmission and I sort of remember the oil pan being kind of low.
I would need to be careful of those. There may be plenty of room in reality, may just be my perception .
I have a local old farmer friend, I'll run the idea by him. He might even help build it. He has all the tools needed, to make it from metal, torches, lifts, and about anything imaginable.
He may even know someone with one or experience with them.

Thank You, Hacke !! You have wealth of knowledge !!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

John C. Posey said:


> ...You have wealth of knowledge !!


In my youth, I would have agreed. I knew everything back then, but today I realize that I do not have a clue of what is going on.


----------



## John C. Posey (Jul 5, 2019)

I can identify with that statement. Knew it, could do it, nothing was a problem for long. AH, the Confusion of being OLD. Nothing makes sense anymore, seems very few have any respect manners, few came talk without profanity, and degrading themselves and everything and everyone else. What a world we are in now.

Hope the Next One is better !


----------

